# Hello, introductions!



## fisherlady (Mar 9, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone! I'm new to the forum and site.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

:Welcome:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome What's your addiction? :lol: Mine is Steelhead, Salmon, Walleye and Whitetails.


----------



## fisherlady (Mar 9, 2012)

This being my second year fishing, I'd say small mouth bass, perch, blue gill and crappie.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice. There's alot of lady's on this forum. Well, I should say alot of women with outdoor addictions. 
Doctor says there is no cure............Thank God!!!:lol:


----------

